# EN World Publishing Update?



## Tashtego (Sep 10, 2014)

Is it possible to get regular updates or more information about the status of ENWorld's publishing projects?

While the communication around OLD/NEW has been very good, I'm not sure what's happening with the 4E version of To Slay a Dragon.  I'm also not sure what the publishing schedules are for Santiago and Zeitgeist, as I would love to run these, but need the entire AP to be finished first.

If we could get some regular information about the status of ENWorld's projects, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 10, 2014)

Ryan (@Rangerwickett ) will have more info on ZEITGEIST, but we released the Act 1 hardcover last week for 4E and the Pathfinder version is in layout. But Ryan will be able to fill you in on that.

Three projects which have run into issues: the _To Slay A Dragon_ 4E conversion is in the unfortunate position of having to start again. Much the same with _WotBS: RELOADED_, again requiring a restart.  SANTIAGO is unclear right now! I'll let you know as soon as *I* know anything. The travails of managing multiple freelancers!

_To Stake a Vampire_ has been written by Mike Myler, who is finishing playtesting it. That I expect to go to art imminently.

_O.L.D._ and _N.E.W._ are both progressing rapidly.  Art is flooding in, N.E.W. had a playtest update just before Gen Con and I'm working on the next O.L.D. playtest document as we speak. Neither of those are scheduled for release until this time next year, though.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 11, 2014)

ZEITGEIST continues simultaneously on two fronts. Qualidar is laying out the Pathfinder version of the Act One hardcover compilation. I'm waiting for his assessment on when he expects to finish an initial version, at which time I’ll share the PDF with our Kickstarter backers and see if I can crowdsource final proofreading for typos and 4e-PF conversion errors. 

Meanwhile Thurston and I are finalizing adventures 9 and 10, and we have an author lined up for 11. Layout for 9 will begin as soon as the hardcover is done. Then, depending on how close 10 is to completion, we'll either start laying it out, or start layout of the Act Two hardcover.

I’m on my back foot with regards to art commissions, since one of our go-to artists, ShenFei (who did all the individual adventure covers and various interiors) landed a gig that will keep him busy for the rest of the year. I’ve got a few other regulars, but I might need to track down a new artist or two.

The other biggie is sending out Kickstarter physical rewards. Between my day job and writing #9, I think I'm going to bribe a friend with steak in order for him to get those orders all fulfilled. Once that starts I'll post a regular progress.


----------

